# La Pavoni Professional/Gaggia G106 Pressure gauge issue



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Hi all,

I descaled the machine using puly baby descaler on Saturday. I left the solution in the water tank for about 30 mins then lifted the machine and poured the solution down the sink. I swilled a few bits of scale out too.

Since this, the gauge has been stuck at 0.4 bar - even when off! The machine still works, steams, gets up to temp & makes coffee but the gauge seems to have developed this particular problem.

Can anyone shed some light on this for me?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

A speck of scale stuck in tube to gauge ???


----------

